# Lincoln Playing in the Field



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Apologies for the overload of pics!

His first time off lead!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very very wonderful field, I can feel the fun and being free to zoom and bounce! :thumbup1:


----------



## seodeep (May 27, 2011)

Really very nice pics shared of Lincoln.Looking strong and active.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I love the one where he looks slightly possessed!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous and looks like he had fun


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's a cutie! How old is he now? Looks like he's having tonnes of fun out on the field!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

He's 5 months now and still mental. Suprisingly, he has actually calmed down compared to how he was when we first got him!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

How adorable is Lincoln !!! 
You must overload us with more pics ASAP and I can`t wait to see him as an adult 

Photos are lovely, thanx for sharing


----------

